# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Муж (версия 2.0)

## Justin

*Дорогая служба поддержки*

> В прошлом году я произвела обновление программ 
на компьютере: вместо Приятель 5.0 я установила Муж 
1.0 и заметила, что новая программа стала производить 
неожиданные изменения в финансовых модулях и 
ограничила доступ к приложениям типа цветы и ювелир , 
которые прекрасно работали под управлением Приятель 
5.0. 
Кроме того, Муж 1.0 удалил многие другие ценные 
программы, например, Романтика 9.9, и одновременно 
установил Футбол 5.0, Гараж 4.5 и Телевизор 6.0. 
Программа Разговор 8.0 больше не запускается, а при 
запуске программы Уборка Дома 2.6, вся система 
зависает. Я пробовала запустить Нытье 5.3, но 
результатов не добилась. 

Пожалуйста, помогите! 
Отчаявшаяся

*Дорогая Отчаявшаяся,*

Просим иметь в виду, что Приятель 5.0 - это 
дешевая игра, а Муж 1.0 - 
целая операционная система. 
Попробуйте ввести команду С:/Я-СЧИТАЛА-ЧТО-ТЫ-
МЕНЯ-ЛЮБИШЬ, а потом установите на компьютер программу 
Слезы 6.2. Муж 1.0 при этом автоматически выполнит две 
программы: Виновен 3.0 и Цветы 7.0. Но вы должны 
помнить, что злоупотребление этим может вызвать запуск 
программ Унылое Молчание 2.5 или Пиво 6.1. Пиво 6.1 - 
очень опасная программа, которая создает звуковые 
файлы в формате Громкий храп . Ни в коем случае не 
устанавливайте утилиту Теща 1.0 или другую версию 
программы Приятель. 
Эти программы не поддерживаются и вызовут крах 
системы Муж 1.0. 
В целом, Муж 1.0 - это прекрасная программа, но у 
нее ограничена 
память, и новые программы часто поначалу не 
запускаются. Подумайте над приобретением других 
программ, улучшающих работу Муж 1.0. Лично я 
рекомендую следующие: Горячая Пища 3.6, Красивое Белье 
4.2 и Хорошее Настроение 1.1.

----------


## Carlen

В ОП Муж 1.0 должно быть что-то связанное с рыболовством и футболом, а также с друзьями и гаражом. Необходимо срочно обновить.

----------

